# Merrick no more - Anybody using Earthborn>



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Unfortunately Earthborn is made by Merrick....it's their Holistic line of food. I'm praying Purina doesn't mess with the formulas, but as everybody knows the bottom line is going to be profit, and that usually spells cheaper ingredient trade-offs in recipes!!!

My girl likes Earthborn too! Of course I change kibble brands quite often cuz Molly has no problem with that .... so we try lots of different ones. Right now we also have a bag of Health Extension Holistic 'Allergix' formula (grain free Buffalo and Whitefish) she likes it too! hahaha!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> *Unfortunately Earthborn is made by Merrick.*...it's their Holistic line of food. I'm praying Purina doesn't mess with the formulas, but as everybody knows the bottom line is going to be profit, and that usually spells cheaper ingredient trade-offs in recipes!!!
> 
> My girl likes Earthborn too! Of course I change kibble brands quite often cuz Molly has no problem with that .... so we try lots of different ones. Right now we also have a bag of Health Extension Holistic 'Allergix' formula (grain free Buffalo and Whitefish) she likes it too! hahaha!


Your kidding. I switched Penny from Merrick to Earthborn because of the Purina purchase and she likes it but now I feel like I'm back to square one. Earthborn does have the 5 star rating from Dog Food Adviser and another dog food rating website. What to do what to do.

Rick


----------



## Oliverthedog (Mar 10, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Unfortunately Earthborn is made by Merrick....it's their Holistic line of food. I'm praying Purina doesn't mess with the formulas, but as everybody knows the bottom line is going to be profit, and that usually spells cheaper ingredient trade-offs in recipes!!!
> 
> My girl likes Earthborn too! Of course I change kibble brands quite often cuz Molly has no problem with that .... so we try lots of different ones. Right now we also have a bag of Health Extension Holistic 'Allergix' formula (grain free Buffalo and Whitefish) she likes it too! hahaha!


I'm not sure if thats accurate. I have been checking and have not found any evidence that Merrick owns Earthborn. Merrick does own a line called Whole Earth though.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oliverthedog said:


> I'm not sure if thats accurate. I have been checking and have not found any evidence that Merrick owns Earthborn. Merrick does own a line called Whole Earth though.


OOPS! My mistake...got the names mixed up! Getting old sucks! Hahaha! Sorry everybody!!!:ahhhhh:


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, I just contacted Earthborn asking the question about them being made by Merrick. One should be careful about what they post, people may not have read further down and you could have blown Earthborn's reputation out of the water.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Just switched Asta to Earthborn and he loves it!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Earthborn is made by Midwestern Pet Foods, is the same company that makes Propac

I tried Earthborn Primitive and Ocean fusion wit Pompadour, but disliked the taste I suppose is because it has fish and he dislikes the taste of fish oil 

However recently the Propac kibbles have changed formulas compleatly and have grain free versions including lamb and beef ones

Pompadour has tasted the lamb and chicken grain free, he likes this one mush better than the Earthborn



PRO PAC® Ultimates? Natural Pet Food


----------



## Oliverthedog (Mar 10, 2015)

Propac appears to be a lower end food than Earthborn. The ratings are substantially lower as per the Dogfoodadvisor site. 

I'm in the process of switching Rocky to Earthborn. Currently he is eating 1/2 Merrick and 1/2 Earthborn. The Earthborn kibble is considerably larger than Merricks, so we are hoping less of it drops out of his mouth. Rocky is an extremely sloppy eater and cannot stand still when eating, he love to take a mouthful and roam around the kitchen dropping kibble as he walks.

So far his stools seems to be good so we'll up the percentage to 75% Earthborn next week.

By the way, Earthborn has started a frequent buyer program. I believe the 12th bag is free. And $50 for 28 pounds seems very reasonable considering the high quality ingredients.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

We switched to Fromms a while back due to the price increases and smaller bag sizes. The kids are doing well on it. Our breeder had tried a number of different foods but always comes back to Fromms Gold which is what we are now feeding. 

They are a family owned business have been making dog food for over a hundred years and have never had a recall. They are worth looking at in my mind.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I have dropped Merrick from our food rotation, I just can't support Purina.

We are currently using Acana, and also Dr. Gary's Best Breed, but want to add at least one other variety/brand.

My first dog had a super sensitive stomach and allergies. Once I found a brand he could tolerate and liked, I stuck with it!

With this pup I have started rotating brands, formulas and protein sources so Fletcher gets more variety. I also like that with this method he seems to be better able to handle various foods, so I don't have to freak out if he grabs a bit of some other dog's training treat in class.

I've looked at Earthborn and Fromm, I'm just hoping to find a high quality brand that's got a single meat in it.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Oliverthedog said:


> Propac appears to be a lower end food than Earthborn. The ratings are substantially lower as per the Dogfoodadvisor site.


yeah I noticed that, however Pompadour really disliked the taste and hardness of the kibbles, no matter wish toppings (meat, veggies, cheese, etc) I used he refused to eat it

I believe that even if a food is great but if your pet is loosing weight, energy and having hunger pukes because is forced to eat something they don't enjoy then the food is not the right one for the dog

I noticed the international version of the Earthborn is different, the primitive is lacking turkey I saw this in the fisical bags as well Primitive Natural - Ingredients : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food


----------



## Webster03 (Sep 6, 2015)

I use earthborn holistic! Love it! Our English bulldog had so many food allergies and this food was the answer for us!! Now that we have adopted a toy poodle that is what we have switched her too and she seems to eat much better than the food she had been eating.


----------

